# a touch warm today



## Jim (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## apicius9 (Jul 22, 2011)

This is ridiculous. How you all will get through this o.k. out there. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah way too hot!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 22, 2011)

It's 71º here in PDX right now.You guys have my sympathy, I remember Vietnam in September.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 22, 2011)

While here in Texas, that is run-of-the-mill, our buildings, bodies, and lifestyles are used to it. That really sounds INSANE for New York. I heard on NPR that Madison, WI got up to 99F, 80% humidity, and Heat Index of 122F. In Madison! That's basically Canada! Something to do with a "heat bubble".

My sympathies. :scared4:


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 22, 2011)

in Toronto this past week it was about 46 - 48 Celsius. Record breaking day on Thursday.

Fahrenheit equivalent: 118 - 122!

Crazy hot day!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2011)

And I thought it was hot here! :eek2:

New York is always fun when the temp gets that high. :scared4:


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 22, 2011)

Two things southern californians don't understand, and I don't miss...heat index and wind chill


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys should come to Hawaii to cool off...


----------



## l r harner (Jul 22, 2011)

last night at 830 i was leavig the shop and it was 101f but im not sure what the heat index might have been 

it brings back thoughts of a time past in 29 stumps at 116f and cammys and flack jackets (dehydration jackets really)


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 23, 2011)

Send some of that heat my way, please. Winter went _long_ and it's been gray and rainy ever since. We've had about 4 sunny days this summer, and when winters last 9 months that's kinda messed up!


----------

